# Sticky  Google Earth Locations for places of maritime interest



## benjidog

I have started this thread for members to share Google Earth coordinates of places of maritime interest with other members.

*How to post a Google Earth Location*

1. Get the place of interest in the middle of your screen on Google Earth, put your pointer over the place of interest and write down the coordinates which show up at the bottom of the screen where it says POINTER.

2. Start a new SN posting and copy the following coordinates into the posting as a template: 54°42'49.51"S, 63°52'6.74"W.

3. Edit the value of the coordinates to be the same as those you wrote down earlier and add information about the location you are recording. Put the place of interest as the title of the posting.

4. Before you make the posting, check that your coordinates work by moving to another location in Google Earth, paste the coordinates back into Google Earth and press Enter to fly to the location.

5. If you got it right complete the posting, otherwise correct the coordinates and test them again. 

*How to use a Google Earth Location*

1. Copy the coordinates from the SN posting by highlighting it and using Control-C.

2. Switch to Google Earth and select the Fly By button. 

3. Paste the coordinates into the search box and press Enter. 

_(*Note* SN member Jaigee reported that he could not use Edit-Paste with Google Earth but using Control-V works fine - as I always do that anyway I was not aware of this limitation) Brian_

Enjoy your world tour!

(PS if anyone finds problems with these instructions please send me a PM explaining the difficulty and if necessary I will edit this posting for the benefit of others.)

Brian


----------



## benjidog

*Google Earth Location for Alang Shipbreaking Area*

These coordinates will take you to about the middle of the Alang area - you can clearly see many ships in the process of being broken up at the time the satellite picture was taken.

21°24'15.84"N, 72°11'48.07"E

Not a pretty site!

Brian


----------



## jaigee

benjidog said:


> *3. Paste *the coordinates into the search box and press Enter.
> 
> Enjoy your world tour!
> 
> (PS if anyone finds problems with these instructions please send me a PM explaining the difficulty and if necessary I will edit this posting for the benefit of others.)
> 
> Brian


After using 'Copy' or Contol + C, I find that the 'Paste' option in Google Earth does not highlight/work. However *Control* + *V* does work. (Thumb)


----------



## R.Philip Griffin

Ahoy Benjidog, An interesting site, however with the latest environmental requirements the old idea of Ali in his thongs climbing up the side of a beached ship with a sky hook in one hand and his gas ax in the other, cutting off lumps of ship are fast disappearing. $US 250/ton/tonne does not cover the new costs, so perhaps we will see the start of deep water scuttlings? Grifmar


----------



## billyboy

I traversed along the beach at alang, about 10 miles or more. plenty of ships there. some seem quite big too. even an aircraft carrier anchored off waiting to get in.
Have not zoomed in on any private swimming pools yet though...honest!!


----------



## Jeffers

Co-incidentally, I was just looking at the Alang stretch of coast on Google Earth the other day. I captured some screen shots and I was thinking about putting some in a gallery, but hadn't got round to it. I think it would be much better for people to take a look for themselves, using the method Brian described.
The Alang area is certainly not a pretty sight anymore, apparently it used to have lovely beaches, but they are now badly polluted due to all the ship dismantling that has gone on there.
There is some interesting reading at the following site - http://www.gmbports.org/alangship.htm


----------



## Phill

50°49'43.65"N 1° 5'35.97"W Pounds scrap yard
50°48'46.01"N 1° 6'0.72"W HMS Bristol and Whale Island
50°48'5.66"N1° 6'32.96"W HMS Victory and Monitor M33 
50°48'31.11"N 1° 5'48.09"W HMS Ark Royal
50°48'26.22"N1° 5'48.42"W HMS Fearless and Intrepid
50°44'4.21"N1°12'45.64"W Isle of wight Ferry 
50°48'28.11"N1°12'30.75"W Hovercraft Museum Trust & RAF Daedalus

How to copy positions 

Enter new place mark 
Tick advanced box,
Then click location or view, here you will see latitude and longitude 
Copy and paste latitude and longitude separately in to top left hand location entry,

I believe this to be pounds scrap yard any ideas on the sub and the auxiliary lying there if you look around you can spot a few steam trains.

A site well worth looking at, I could sit here all night, but me Mrs is getting a bit agitated??????????????????????????????? 

Phill


----------



## Phill

Ps Ryde

50°43'28.90"n1°16'48.47"w


----------



## wigger

*Portsmouth*

I was looking at Portsmouth(UK) the other day, the detail is amazing. Unfortunately most of the other UK ports are not in quite such good detail yet.
I've found sometimes you can find the best stuff on google earth just exploring around coastlines. I've managed to find most ports without the coordinates, just search on the name of a nearby town and go exploring!
Some of the U.S. ports are pretty good, can't remember for sure but I think Norfolk was the best with a whole host of Carriers,Destroyers etc. Also Miami is pretty good, zoom right in on the swimming pools on the cruise ships.

Coordinates: for Portsmouth Millenium Tower: 50°47'44.28"N,1° 6'31.14"W


----------



## Stuart Smith

Anyone got the Co-ords for Gadani Beach please.
Stuart


----------



## Jeffers

Stuart Smith said:


> Anyone got the Co-ords for Gadani Beach please.
> Stuart


This looks to be the general area - 25°05'00"N, 66°42'00"E
. But unfortunately the pictures are quite low resolution. You can make out that ships are there but no details.


----------



## Jeffers

*Queen Mary at Long Beach*

As there's been a bit of discussion about her recently.....
You can see her here - 33°45'11"N, 118°11'23"W


----------



## Jeffers

jaigee said:


> After using 'Copy' or Contol + C, I find that the 'Paste' option in Google Earth does not highlight/work. However *Control* + *V* does work. (Thumb)


Another alternative is to use "Control + Insert" to copy, and "Shift + Insert" to paste.


----------



## Jeffers

*SS United States*

I'm sure I saw a mention recently of this ship. She's a bit of a sad sight, laid up in Philadelphia. Co-ordinates 39°55'06"N, 75°08'12"W

(Note by Benjidog: Jeffers I have edited this post so that the coordinates can be pasted directly into Google Earth)


----------



## Paul Barford

*River Princess*

15°30'33.22"N, 73°45'44.62"E Goa-Candolim Beach


The "River Princess" went aground during the monsoon season about six years ago. In April 2005 a team of salvage people were working on the vessel and the rumour was they planned to move the vessel after the tourist season ended (end of April).
Have just returned from another holiday there and she's still 'hard aground' salvage work has been abandoned, locals do not know what the plan is.

Anyone out there have any ideas ?

(*Note by Benjidog:* Paul I corrected the coordinates as they contained odd characters - it should now work OK. There seems to be no easy way of typing the degree symbol directly from the keyboard which is why I put a template in the first posting)


----------



## Phill

37°48'40.58"N122°25'4.07"W Jeremiah O'Brian
40°42'18.69"N74° 0'7.38"W Ambrose lightship and Arethusa(peeking) 
56°27'24.55"N2°58'4.27"W RSS Discovery
56°27'41.51"N2°57'30.97"W Frigate Unicorn

a few more

Phill


----------



## benjidog

*Wreck of SS American Star at Fuerte Ventura*

I have copied this from an earlier posting by Jeffers to add to the list in one place: 28°20'46"N, 14°10'50"W

For more information check out this thread: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1640#post51230

Brian


----------



## erussellrv

Titanic:
41°43'32"N, 49°56'49W


----------



## Phill

i've put a few rough diagrams together, to give an idea

Phill


----------



## Phill

Norfol, Virginia,,,,,,the largest naval base in the world??????????????????

36°53'36.73"N76°17'28.42"W you will need to zoom out on this one
Tick Google earth community 


Phill


----------



## dom

*dom*

so what am i doing wrong,i can zoom in on london,bombay and other places but not edinburgh, hereford,exmouth


----------



## benjidog

Dom,

You are not doing anything wrong - Google Earth has higher definition pictures for some areas than others. The higher definition ones seem to be the ones where people round the world are more likely to be looking at - major cities, ports and holiday destinations as far as I can make out. Minor cities and country areas have lower definition pictures. Take a look at Greenland as a good example.

Brian


----------



## Phill

dom said:


> so what am i doing wrong,i can zoom in on london,bombay and other places but not edinburgh, hereford,exmouth


 Your not doing anything wrong, its just a dodgy Frame, the Forth bridge area is fine, they must of had a bit of muck on the lense?????????????????

Phill


----------



## Phill

Well worth a look at TITANIC


54°36'32.11"N5°54'26.67"W……….. Titanic slipways and launch point 
54°36'51.25"N5°54'4.08"W…………Titanic Dry Dock, last time on dry land
54°36'43.93"N5°54'11.76"W…………HMS Caroline

for more info Click the Google earth community box, 

Phill


----------



## gadgee

Have a look around Piraeus/Skaramanga/ Elevsis Bay in Greece. The amount of what looks like laid up ships is enormous.
Centre on:-
38deg 00m 04.84sec north
23deg 32m 42.61sec east

and move around the area!!


----------



## Charlie_Wood

Whilst wasting time the other day I tracked down two of my old ships, the Harrisons(Clyde) managed Ro/Ro's Avon and Laurentian Forest. I'm not sure what they're called now, San summit I think, but they're laid up in the James river with the reserve fleet at :-

37°07'35.23"N, 76°38'43.43"W

Second block from top, second and third ships in from the right, easily recognisable from the four elevator houses on th main deck.


----------



## David Wilcockson

Charlie_Wood said:


> Whilst wasting time the other day I tracked down two of my old ships, the Harrisons(Clyde) managed Ro/Ro's Avon and Laurentian Forest. I'm not sure what they're called now, San summit I think, but they're laid up in the James river with the reserve fleet at :-
> 
> 37°07'35.23"N, 76°38'43.43"E
> 
> Second block from top, second and third ships in from the right, easily recognisable from the four elevator houses on th main deck.


May I suggest that the longitude is W & not E.
David


----------



## Charlie_Wood

David, you may indeed. I won't bother you with the long and complicated reason why the E appeared!!


----------



## raybnz

*River Thames*

Would like to know the name of the twin funnel vessel laying near a bridge up river from HMS Sheffield on the opposite bank.

Was trying to show my granddaughter where Big Ben is but instead sighted this vessel.


----------



## Aldinga

Here it is Raybnz Queen Mary II You will more information at this site.
Ron


http://freespace.virgin.net/tom.lee/maryimg.htm


----------



## Fred Wood

Is that the Savannah moored just a bit further north at 37º08'20.72"N 76º38'36.86"W?


----------



## benjidog

*Even more fun with Google Earth*

Seems like Google Earth is one of our more popular playgrounds so I thought I would explain a feature that you may not have tried out.

To follow what I am telling you start by getting to the following position by cutting and pasting these coordinates into Google Earth in the usual way: 56°17'43.34"N, 4°42'7.19"W - This will take you to a position at the North end of Loch Lomond. 

1. Let the image download and clear.
2. Zoom out a bit using the controls to the left of the direction buttons.
3. Tilt the picture using the controls to the right of the direction buttons (you need to mouse the bottom of the control) - carry on until you see the horizon in at the top of the screen.
4. Now use the direction buttons to "fly" over scotland - you will now see the mountains in contour in all their glory.
5. When you are bored with that you can reset the tilt using the button between the tilt controls and the direction controls.

As a bonus you can now check out this coordinate 53°25'49.81"N, 1°44'47.57"W. This is the reservoir where Guy Gibson and his squadron practised for the Dam Busters raid in WW2.

"Daaaa, Da, Da, Da-da-da-da-da, Daaaa, Da .... etc.

Oh - I am sorry - I should not have mentioned the war 

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Stuart Smith

Can anyone please help out with co-ords for the Liberty Ship John W Brown and for any other WW2 standard cargo ships in preservation?
I have the Jeramiah O'Brien already on my Google Earth.
Thanks in anticipation.
Stuart Smith


----------



## Phill

39°16'3.19"N76°34'13.17"W Liberty ship SS John Brown
33°44'53.66"N118°16'24.74"W SS Lane Victory


This site is worth looking at http://www.liberty-ship.com/

Phill


----------



## Phill

The only surviving dreadnought battleship


29°45'20.12"N95° 5'21.42"W,,,,,,,,,,,,,USS TEXAS

http://www.usstexasbb35.com/introduction.htm

Phill


----------



## Phill

*HMS WHIMBREL.......and ship grave yard in Alexandria.*

31°11'15.28"N 29°51'20.38"E HMS WHIMBREL
Well worth a look around the ship grave yard in Alexandria.

Phill

www site taken from a thread posted by vchiu 

http://www.mikekemble.com/ww2/whimbrel.html


----------



## Phill

*Pearl Harbour*

21°21'52.56"N157°56'58.13"W………………..Pearl Harbour, USS Arizona memorial and the Missouri. 

 Phill


----------



## andysk

Google Earth is quite particular about the format of positions:

enter as : 37 d 08'20.72"N, 76 d 38'36.86"W

not as : 37º08'20.72"N 76º38'36.86"W

You need to replace the degree symbol with 'space lower case d space', and put a comma after the 'N'

Cheers

Andy


----------



## chrisp9au

For those interested in the Tasmanian Incat vessels, there are two berthed in Almada, Portugal, on Google Earth. 38°41' 05.96" N, 9° 8' 45.18" W.
Regards


----------



## EMMESSTEE

Chris -

Have managed to get the photo via my mate out at Incat here in Hobart - he assures me that, despite appearances, neither craft in the photo is an Incat wave-piercer. Would have to agree with him - he thinks they might be Spanish Rodrigeuz-built craft but isn't sure.

-----------
Mike.


----------



## chrisp9au

G'day Mike,

I stand corrected, and better informed, thank you!

After SN, Google Earth has to be the most addictive site on the Internet.
I can visit all the ports and countries I visited so many years ago with the click of a mouse. Mind you, I wouldn't mind doing the visits for real, at a leisurely 17 knots and a following sea!


----------



## reklaw

Has anybody managed to track down the whereabouts of the Windsor Castle where she was laid up in Greece? I checked Alang but I suspect that the ships there predate her arrival (could be wrong though, how old are the images that are on Google Earth anyway?)


----------



## Lksimcoe

The Windsor Castle beached at Alang in 2005. If you go to www.maritimematters.com and look up Shipping Photos 2006, go to the bottom, click on Shipping Photos 2005 (can't post a link for some reason known ONLY to God and my new freakin laptop). Scroll about halfway down and you'll see a pick of her (named Rita) in the process of demolition.

Too bad, she was a nice looking ship


----------



## Geoff_E

Luanda! Wrecks & sunshine (sometimes).

Try the mouth of Luanda Bay 08 45' 46"S, 013 16' 30.5" E.
Loads of small wrecked fishing boats and the odd coaster if go round the bay. Then pan away to the NE and on the coastline which runs almost South - North there are a load more (I counted 30+ last week). They range from fishing vessels to a five hatch cargo ship, grounded, derricks up, the lot.

They're clearly visible from the anchorage but tantalisingly too far away to make out any salient details. I'm sure some sages on here will come up with a few details though.


----------



## edchurcher

I have been enjoying some festive free time on Google Earth, thanks for everyones contributions to this thread. Here is a little test for you 12°47'28.18"N 44°58'19.31"E Can we identify the capsized vessel? and no I dont have the answer! Happy hunting

Ed


----------



## AVD

Hr.Ms. Buffel Dutch Iron-Clad

http://maps.google.nl/maps?ie=UTF8&z=18&ll=51.916857,4.483345&spn=0.0018,0.004302&t=k&om=1
http://hnsa.org/ships/buffel.htm


Dutch Marine Museum at Den Helder
http://maps.google.nl/maps?ie=UTF8&z=16&ll=52.961293,4.772766&spn=0.007031,0.017209&t=k&om=1

a few Cruisers and a Carrier...
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...175,-75.179722&spn=0.004479,0.012124&t=k&om=1
Wich i found searching for the USS New Jersey BB62 (Campden, New Jersey)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...ll=39.939069,-75.132365&spn=0.004475,0.012124

USS Alabama BB60 (Mobile, Alabama)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...8,-88.015691&spn=0.004374,0.010664&iwloc=addr

USS Hornet CV12 (Alameda Calafornia)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...l=37.773564,-122.302637&spn=0.008039,0.021329

USS Massachusetts BB59 (Fall River, MA)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...842,-71.162256&spn=0.003797,0.010664&t=k&om=1

USS North Carolina BB55 (Wilmington, NC)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...6477,-77.95406&spn=0.002102,0.005332&t=k&om=1

USS Texas BB35 (Houston, Texas)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...083,-95.089175&spn=0.002207,0.005332&t=k&om=1

USS Missouri BB63 and Arizona memorial (Pearl Harbor, HI)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...71,-157.951781&spn=0.004736,0.010664&t=k&om=1

USS Intrepid CV11 (New York)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...047,-74.001042&spn=0.003852,0.010664&t=k&om=1


----------



## AVD

a few More BB's...

USS Iowa BB61 (suisun Bay, Calafornia)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...16,-122.099186&spn=0.003852,0.010622&t=k&om=1

USS Wisconsin BB64 (Norfolk, VA)
http://maps.google.nl/maps?f=q&hl=n...256,-76.294958&spn=0.001957,0.005311&t=k&om=1


----------



## RGascoyne

How about the near empty docks of Southampton
50°52'56.06"N1°23'32.47"W
Or similar view in Cape Town
33°54'26.55"S18°25'54.84"E

BTW Judging from some sites I have visited, some of the images could be as old as 4 years ago


----------



## fursty

*Aircraft Carrier in China*

31 Deg 06' 18" N 121 Deg 00' 50" E

as you can see, it is inside a pool. They will never get it out, it'ts only a fake


----------



## Arden4

Try typing "Prinz Eugen" in the search window and it should fly you to Bikini Atoll where you can see her stern clear of the water.


----------



## andysk

Lksimcoe said:


> The Windsor Castle beached at Alang in 2005. If you go to www.maritimematters.com and look up Shipping Photos 2006, go to the bottom, click on Shipping Photos 2005 (can't post a link for some reason known ONLY to God and my new freakin laptop). Scroll about halfway down and you'll see a pick of her (named Rita) in the process of demolition.
> 
> Too bad, she was a nice looking ship


Here's the URL : http://www.maritimematters.com/windsorcastle.html


----------



## benjidog

*Locations transferred to SN Guides for easy access*

Dear All,

I have transferred the best of the locations identified in this thread to the following SN Guides so you can access them without having to wade through this thread.

Check these out:

For wrecks: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/Google_Earth_-_Wreck_Locations

For everything else: http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guides/Google_Earth_-_Places_of_Maritime_Interest

I will keep an eye open for additions to this thread and copy the new entries into these Guides as well.

Thanks for everyone who has contributed to date.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## billyboy

I say, what a splendid gentleman you are Brian. thank you for taking the time to do that for us.


----------



## AncientBrit

51°40'58.19"S, 57°51'45.41"W.

Elevation 2500'

During Darwins voyage aboard the Beagle, a little known port of call was Port Stanley in the Falkland Islands. Having little else to do, the crew laid out the ships name in rocks on the sloping shoreline across the harbour from Stanley.
HMS Protector with her long association with Port Stanley and the residents, had gone thru official channels and recieved no answer with regard to placing her name on same slope.
In 1959 as we were sailing to return to UK shortly, plans went ahead to secretly mark out the letters with white cord and the night prior to sailing at dawn, boatloads of "mainbraced" rock haulers, stumbled and fell about in the dark to achieve that which is still greeting Stanleyites every morning to this day. Each letter is some 50 feet in height, I am proud to have been responsible for the bottom half of the vertical stroke of the "P". I'm sure you will all agree, by far the neatest part of the whole name Hahaha.
I see the Endurance has added her name and am wondering if the Barracuta was an Argentinian warship there during their brief visit,or if someone else would know of its connection to F.I's.
Some areas of the Falklands are in very high definition and worth a visit from you cyber sailors.
Google Sidebar......I was planning my first visit back to the UK since coming here nearly 40 years ago. Have no relatives left living there, but just wanted to see the old places that I remembered from when I was a schoolboy.
Then I downloaded Google and discovered that where I grew up doesnt exist any more, its disappeared under houses. So I went to Las Vegas instead!


----------



## benjidog

Thanks for that O Ancient One!

I have added it to the entries in the SN Guide as a permanent reference.

Brian


----------



## AncientBrit

fursty said:


> 31 Deg 06' 18" N 121 Deg 00' 50" E
> 
> as you can see, it is inside a pool. They will never get it out, it'ts only a fake


This carrier is the ex Soviet Navy unfinished Kusnetsov class carrier Varyag.
The Soviet navy spent years following and filming Nato carrier operations to eventually build their own. I am guessing China is just saving themselves the time and trouble.
The following address will give the details and is incidentally a pretty interesting source of information with regard to Chinese Military 

http://www.sinodefence.com/navy/surface/aircraft_carrier.asp


----------



## AncientBrit

69° 2'24.81"N, 33° 4'7.84"E 
Having nothing but time on my hands, I wondered where the other and original vessel of the two Kusnetsov class carriers would be lurking.
She was reported to be undergoing refit and modification in Northern Fleet.
I'm not sure of the date of the coverage that Google puts on line, but there she is, alongside in Murmansk and from the looks of things, theres not a rush of activity about her.
If you track seaward up the inlet, you will find Polyarnyy home of the Northern Sub fleet.

Where to now Captain? Lets try Malta Mr Sulu, see if we can find Straight Street in Floriana and drop in on the Galvanized Donkey....er um I mean the Silver Horse.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Wait for a nighttime snap of Murmansk, Ancient One, the Northern submarine fleet can be identified by the greenish glow.

John T.


----------



## Nelcebee

Hi, I found the sites of 2 of the yards on the Clyde
John Brown's, the birth site of some of the most famous ships in the World
55°53'38.96"N 4°24'13.82"W

D&W Henderson's..Partick
55°51'55.85"N 4°18'33.46"W

More to come...

cheers Chris


----------



## Paul_Lee

Google are also planning a deep-sea version of Google Earth:

http://www.news.com/8301-10784_3-9931412-7.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

So, now you can place all those shipwrecks on your maps!


----------



## non descript

Paul_Lee said:


> Google are also planning a deep-sea version of Google Earth:


*"It would take about 100 ship years to map the oceans at high resolution," said Dave Sandwell, a professor of geophysics at the Scripps Institution of Oceanography. ...*

I can just about grasp *light-years* and indeed *man-hours*, but *ship years* is a new one on me. I am not quite sure if Mr Sandwell feels 100 ships doing the entire job in 12 months is a long time or a short time to complete the task.


----------



## Paul_Lee

Maybe if it were to happen, we'd finally find the Waratah et al.!


----------



## Roughnet13888

Tonga said:


> *"It would take about 100 ship years to map the oceans at high resolution," said Dave Sandwell, a professor of geophysics at the Scripps Institution of Oceanography. ...*
> Simple interest calculator calculation rates mortgage compound high interest savings account
> I can just about grasp *light-years* and indeed *man-hours*, but *ship years* is a new one on me. I am not quite sure if Mr Sandwell feels 100 ships doing the entire job in 12 months is a long time or a short time to complete the task.


So task is completed yet or it's still going?


----------

